# I'm getting a baby!



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

I was checking craigslist for cheap cages and I saw an ad for baby rats. My curiosity took over so I emailed the poster. She had someone take care of her rats and the person didn't know they couldn't go together or else they would make babies. Anyway, the poster knows rats and has had litters before. Since I finished my cage, I have plenty of room. She'll be ready to come home in two weeks!

Here she is:

















Mom:









Dad:


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

They're adorable... I don't want to be mean, really I don't, but the person you're getting them from really wasn't very responsible, and I know that it isn't your fault, and theres nothing you can do about it, so its a good thing you're getting the rats, but I don't know if I had somebody watching my rats, I'd make sure to tell them that O.P. cannot mingle with the girls. :S Just a thought, anywhooo like i said they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> They're adorable... I don't want to be mean, really I don't, but the person you're getting them from really wasn't very responsible, and I know that it isn't your fault, and theres nothing you can do about it, so its a good thing you're getting the rats, but I don't know if I had somebody watching my rats, I'd make sure to tell them that O.P. cannot mingle with the girls. :S Just a thought, anywhooo like i said they are absolutely adorable.


This may not be the person's fault. I'm certain there are people out there who will go 'they want to play with their friend! It'll just be a little bit, nothing will happen.'


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

um it wasn't the poster that bred it was someone taking care of them for her while she was away or something 

"She had someone take care of her rats and the person didn't know they couldn't go together or else they would make babies. "

but anyway congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

RatCrazy said:


> um it wasn't the poster that bred it was someone taking care of them for her while she was away or something
> 
> "She had someone take care of her rats and the person didn't know they couldn't go together or else they would make babies. "
> 
> but anyway congratulations on your new baby!


Neither of us blamed the poster for the situation?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Forensic said:


> RatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > um it wasn't the poster that bred it was someone taking care of them for her while she was away or something
> ...


My thoughts exactly...
All I'm saying is that if i had someone rat sit for me I'd make sure that they KNEW not to put them together... plus the person having had previous litters just doesn't ring right with me. I would watch this person to make sure she isn't a back yard breeder, but anyway Congratulations again on your new rats, I hope you enjoy them


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute rats!


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

LoL I didn't mean the poster of this I meant the poster on craigslist is all. Sorry didn't mean any confusion by that. I agree that any pet sitter would know to keep my boys away from my girls. Hopefully this is not a backyard breeding situation.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

RatCrazy said:


> LoL I didn't mean the poster of this I meant the poster on craigslist is all. Sorry didn't mean any confusion by that. I agree that any pet sitter would know to keep my boys away from my girls. Hopefully this is not a backyard breeding situation.


Ah, right.


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

In her own words:


craigslist poster said:


> I used to breed rats a few years ago but then I went away to college and stopped because I didnt have the time to give the babies the attention they need. just recently I got back into owning rats, but never planned on breeding again because it is alot of work. the male that I have I got from a certified breeder or dumbo rats, she had been breeding that line for I believe 5 years, his name is odin and he has never been ill. The female was a rescue from the adoption section at petco... I only wanted to give her and her sister a good home, and care, but never planned to breed them, especially because I didnt know their background. however I went away for a few days to visit my boyfriends family and left my sister in charge... she didn't realize that they were of opposite sex, and when I came back I found kit in Odins cage. I asked her about it, and she said she didn't know they weren't supposed to be together. My mistake I guess, I assumed that it was an easy task just to feed my rats for a few days, but I assumed wrong. however I wasn't worried, I'm back from school and I know how to raise rats... they are all very curious and playfull, very nice and I think their all going to be good pets.
> 
> Since I got back into caring for rats i've focused more on rescue, except for Odin, I always wanted a dumbo rat, so I bought him.
> 
> ...


It sounds pretty legitimate to me.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually saw that ad, and contacted her. I asked her some questions about the babies, but she didn't answer them (not even the simple one about whether or not the ones that looked brown in the picture were actually brown), and then emailed me describing the mom's sister (although the picture she sent me of her was the picture you put up of the mom).. So I gave up on those.

That girl is a cutie though


----------

